# Question



## Aegle (Aug 18, 2011)

What is meant by this?

*"Holy hot hearders is that bit on the right a glowing shade of violet."* --- Is this meant an eyesore, or painful to read? Perhaps purple prose?


----------



## Kelise (Aug 18, 2011)

Doesn't even seem to be English. Maybe a language translation gone wrong? Where did you find it?


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 18, 2011)

Maybe in context the statement _might_ hold some meaning.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Aug 18, 2011)

The first part sounds like something Robin would say in Batman.


----------



## Donny Bruso (Aug 18, 2011)

...Yeah, I got nothing...


----------



## Telcontar (Aug 18, 2011)

Aegle said:


> What is meant by this?
> 
> *"Holy hot hearders is that bit on the right a glowing shade of violet."* --- Is this meant an eyesore, or painful to read? Perhaps purple prose?



Here's how I parse it:

"Holy hot hearders" - nonsense interjection. Similar to 'holy crap!' Haven't got a clue what 'hearders' is/are, though.

"is that bit on the right" = "that bit on the right is" (something, to the right side of something else...)

"a glowing shade of violet" - obvious.

In other words, somebody is trying to draw attention to something garishly colored.


----------



## Kelise (Aug 18, 2011)

So basically, it lacks grammar and we lack interest =3

It's like the:

Lets eat Grandpa

and

Let's eat, Grandpa!


----------



## Map the Dragon (Aug 18, 2011)

Let's eat Grandpa, Grandma.


----------



## Aegle (Aug 19, 2011)

Actually, the guy came onto my chat-board elsewhere and said that about my prose. I tend to be verbose and overtly elaborate. Horas am I!? On a side-note, it wasn't anyone from this site, of course!

He was being asinine instead of criticizing in a manner that was effective and professional. I do believe he intended on conveying it as _'purple prose_', but instead failed on delivery. We shall miss him greatly. R.I.P.  X_X

He was just a guy who was banned from my game for disclosed reasons, and thereafter posted that onto the board. When the post received no response(I deleted it), he came calling in the channel. He actually let the 'purple prose' slip into one of his references to our roleplay style, so I could only assume the two were one and the same. 

Just drama-- sorry. I felt to explain though.


----------

